# Dale Hollow 2/14 - 2/17



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Fished the Hollow from Thursday 2/14 through Sunday 2/17. Had great weather for the first time in three years. Sunny to partly cloudy each day with temps in the 50's. Sunday was windy with a good rain storm in the morning.

Met up with Shakedown and his crew including Redhawk Fisherman. Andrew Robertson (smalljaw.com) took time out of his busy schedule to escort us northerner's around the lake on Thursday and Friday and show us a few hotspots and teach us how to fish a 1/4 oz jig in 40 feet of water. (Quite effective, but not that easy to master). Andrew has magic in that rod of his and boated an impressive number of fish over the two days - he aptly earned the name "Vacuum" becase he didn't leave any fish for the guys in the back of the boat.

We stayed at Cedar Hill and fished from the Dam upto the First Island Area. Most fish came of main lake points or creek channel banks - although a fair share also came out of secondary points in creek branches. The float and fly and jig produced equal numbers, but I think we would have caught more on the jig had we had enough experience fishing it.

All fish caught were smallmouths except one fat and sassy spot. Biggest fish boated was a 4.5 pound smallie. A friend lost a hog at the boat after a 15 minute fight on the long rod that we both conservatively estimated at over 22- inches and 6 pounds.

Sorry I have no pictures - left the camera at home. Hopefully Shakedown will be able to post a few of Dale Hollow's beautiful smallies


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well Joe sounds like you had a great time, but without a camera I will just have to believe your fish stories 
As for the nice weather, I have learned not to take time off when my dad has vacation because it is going to rain for sure, looks like you figured that out too.

Glad you guys had fun
Rob


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

ROD MAN sounds like a great trip,with plenty of nice fish. i'am heading down end of march with my son marshall. i ordered a bunch of peanut head jigs from andrew (smillie guy),hope i ordered the right colors. what color jigs did you use and what trailer did you use. sure hope the jig bite is still on when we get there.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Forgot the camera! That's a good excuse!
You think the weather is bad now, wait till next weekend on the James! Those blues will be jumping in the boat with me to keep dry!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Rob and Bob - No need to muddy the water with pictures! I heard on the Weather Channel last night their calling for a Hurricane down that way next weekend. Very unusual this time of year - I think they said it had something to do with the "El Roberto" effect...

Baby Bass - the brown peanut jig with an avacado or green pumpkinseed Zoom Tiny Chunk worked best for us. If your going down at the end of March though that deep jig bite will likely be over. The jerk bait bite should be in full swing by that time. Watch the reports on Smalljaw.com and give Andrew a call to get the latest poop before you head down. He's very knowledgeble and one of the best fisherman I've ever met.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

we managed to boat a few nice fish! 

I had the privilege of fishing with Andrew from Smalljaw.com all day Saturday...he's a helluva cool guy, and an outstanding fisherman. Really took the time to show me how to work that jig in 30-40 FOW, and he's a blast to fish with. Guy knows his stuff!! If ANY of you DH fisherman want to be in know, I highly recommend visiting his forums at www.smalljaw.com. Great group of guys, and Rodman, Redhawk Fisherman and myself have been members over there for years...sweet site and very helpful members.

Only hitch in my trip, was my trolling motor decided to fry with 2 days left of fishing. Faced with either coming home early or buying/mounting a new one, I decided to make the 2hr drive to basspro in Nashville and mounted the motor the following morning at the ramp salvaging the rest of the trip.

Motor was acting up all week, so I knew it was on it's last leg...I actually have the final straw captured on video...there's a small bypass into holly creek from the main lake, which I thought would be cool to get vid of me roaring thru on plane...i just happened to pick a day to do it, with 3 footers and caps on the mainlake! Anyways, as you can see in the vid the second we blow thru the pass onto the mainlake, we get into some nastiness and take a wave hard enough that it knocked my camera man out of his seat  Needless to say, trolling motor stopped working after that....

http://www.isights.com/dh-hollygap.wmv

Here's a few pics of some DH fish....

Me with my first of the trip....










Duane with his first....











my father in law with his first....










Andrew from Smalljaw.com and a nice DH "slickhead" 











Anyways, had a great time regardless of the slow bite and motor issues. I think the biggest we boated was 4lb 13oz.

Was good hanging with the boys again, and can't wait to do it again next year!!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job guys, too bad about the trolling motor.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish guys! Sounds like you had fun except for the TM deal. 


I got to hit DH again! It was a blast the last time I went.....


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahah you maniac. You could def see that coming.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I even said in the video (which you cant really make it out) "sit down and hold on, it's cappin out there"...dude was so wrapped up in getting the shot, he stuck it out like a champ 

Not saying he'll be able to father children anymore, but he has 3 already so I think he's done


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

After my wife sees that video, I expect to have a huge life insurance policy taken out on me before next year's trip!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon:

Great Vid. Sunday was a little choppy! Had a great time! Lookin' forward to next year already!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Great sig Dan 

I haven't killed or hurt anyone yet!!!

Yeah we might want to adjust our dates next year...Andrew has me all fired up for Dec or early April.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice video!!!  

" I need more power Scotty"

"I'm givin ya all she's got captain"


----------



## Corn Crib (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice Fish!!!
What was the water temp when you went down.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

46-47 range pretty much


----------

